# Multi Species Day on the River



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Traded in the muzzleloader for a fishing pole and hit the river today. Bait wasn't a problem, with just a few throws had plenty of 6-10 inch shad. Started out after cats, catching 4 in the first spot. 20# blue, 8,10,6 # channels. Then ran downriver for some saugers. Had to go through 25 or so to get 10 good keepers. Then ran back up river to finish out the day looking for some more cat action. Caught one more blue that went right at 40#. 
All the cats were CPR 'ed , but can't say the same about the saugers! Sorry about the pics, hard to take pictures when your by yourself!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

wtg on the fish im going to have to get down to the river this coming yr and do some catfishing.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Great catch, man I'll bet your tired. I'll bet the deer around there are relieved though. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg,

Nice Blue it came just two days too early, that would have been a dandy for the state record........Doc


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice Saug-fish! WTG!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Great job guys! THose are some nice fishes!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Doc, I wish I would have caught that fish on the 1st, you never know it might have held up for a couple of weeks. That will be interesting to see how long it takes to get a fish that will stay at the record. Cats were biting good but I went down to catch saugers for my wife's grandfather, just couldn't resist catfishing, you know how that is!!!!!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Greg nice blues and sauger.Bet it was fun landing those by yourself.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds like a perfect trip to me.What area of the river were you fishing , what type of water did the sauger come from and is the river beginning to clear any?
Jake


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

WTG!!
Huge cat, and that stringer of sauger makes me hungry, lunch time! 
LMJ


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

What a choice from the looks i think you made the right choice. 
Fishing in indiana?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck of a good day, great looking saugers too!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish even if it was a day early for the record books. Just head back out and do it again.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Great fish Greg. Those Saugers look really good too. I wouldn't mind having a mess of them. 


Larry


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice catch man, havent talked to u in a while...done anything with the deer this year? i havent had much luck missed a biggun but that was before gun season...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats guys looks like a great day on the river!!!!!!!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

outdoorsman...didn't bow hunt, too busy fishing. spent gun season at the james river, did manage to shoot a doe before we left. have you had your boat out?


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

no not yet...havent had the cash lol
im workin up at walmart distribution right now...just started the end of dec. and had to catch up the truck payments and things like that...but money is coming in good now so it wont be long and imma have to get it out...just gettin everything else caught up...do any good at the james?


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

didn't do good at all in VA. couldn't find bait, didnt know you couldnt buy a gill net at walmart, so we didnt catch any shad and didnt take frozen. leaving for there again this thursday for a week and i ve got a gill net this time!
since you got that new truck and all that cash, you outta take me to the river fishing!


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

haha...well we might hafta do that in a few weeks, i got a few more bills to get caught up and me and ryan were talking about goin out sometime prolly in feb. by the time i get my things together...id like to get down to aberdeen and work on some skips...well is ur number still the same? if so then ill get ahold of ya sometime...if ya wanna get out and do a little bow huntin let me know imma get out on the weekends im off friday, sat and sun right now then i go to being off sat, sun and monday in a few weeks....ill get ahold of ya or stop by down to ryans


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

number is still the same. call me before you go and make a trip after skips, probably can help you out. don't think i ll be doin any bowhunting, to be honest i don't even know where it is? when i get back from VA i ll be real busy w/ work, got 2 more houses closing while i'm gone. i m leaving friday morning early but will i ll have my phone.


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

aight man
well be safe and catch some big ones...ill get ahld of ya in a the next few weeks and get some things set up...when u get back let me know how ya did? who is all goin?


----------

